# costs and wages



## blue0eyes0 (Feb 7, 2012)

hi, im in the early stages of research into moving to cyprus. i am a self employed tennis coach and my gf is an accountant. I am yet to see anyone advertising tennis coaching positions but my first question is would they be available? do many english people work as tennis coaches on the island? my second question is would 2000 euros a month be enough for two ppl to live comfortably. The 2000 euros is based on if i were to work as a waiter or similar and my gf in the acounting field. I know this is hard to answer so i will add in some info and hopefully sum1 could help. i did see a 2 bed villa at 600-700 euros. food for two, 20 euros pm c/tax (or equivalent to), no car btw, utility bills, no travel expenses (i will add these in after). could u guys add in basic healthcare and anything else i have missed that is important (dont need leisure spend costs ect). thanks alot


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

blue0eyes0 said:


> hi, im in the early stages of research into moving to cyprus. i am a self employed tennis coach and my gf is an accountant. I am yet to see anyone advertising tennis coaching positions but my first question is would they be available? do many english people work as tennis coaches on the island? my second question is would 2000 euros a month be enough for two ppl to live comfortably. The 2000 euros is based on if i were to work as a waiter or similar and my gf in the acounting field. I know this is hard to answer so i will add in some info and hopefully sum1 could help. i did see a 2 bed villa at 600-700 euros. food for two, 20 euros pm c/tax (or equivalent to), no car btw, utility bills, no travel expenses (i will add these in after). could u guys add in basic healthcare and anything else i have missed that is important (dont need leisure spend costs ect). thanks alot


You're doing the right thing in researching as much as you can before deciding on whether a move would be feasible. A gut reaction from the start would be that it is going to be massively challenging to make a go of it in the jobs you mention. The tourist industry is on its knees (and seasonal) and one of the several sectors with rampant unemployment. ACCA qualified accountants are also in overabundance and it will be difficult to break into this without a good level of Greek (or Russian) language skills and an understanding of Cypriot tax laws. I don't know about tennis - but in general private lessons all round in all subjects are under pressure as the recession bites - sports lessons are more likely to give way in the household budget before academic subjects (for Cypriot and ex-pat families). For jobs and an idea of current wages (and demand) try the EURES job portal (see the sticky thread)... Good luck with your research.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Feb 7, 2012)

i thank you for your reply but after contacting businesses in cyprus i have had the offer of more interviews in cyprus for tourism work than i have in my home county of cornwall (uk) which is a big tourism place.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Please be careful, what you are reporting doesn't seem to be the case on the ground.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

I suppose you know about this comrade:

The Annabel Croft Tennis Academy, Cyprus / Choose Your Academy / Home - Annabel Croft Tennis Academy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

virgil said:


> I suppose you know about this comrade:
> 
> The Annabel Croft Tennis Academy, Cyprus / Choose Your Academy / Home - Annabel Croft Tennis Academy


What has that got to do with this thread?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

OH I see OP is a tennis coach Doh!!!!!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> OH I see OP is a tennis coach Doh!!!!!


Well, it is Sunday 

Raining here (again!) in sunny Cornwall


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its the hot sun, it's fried my brain


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Its the hot sun, it's fried my brain


Its interesting to note that you don't use air conditioning Veronica :eyebrows: we didn't have it at all when we lived in Los Cristianos, Tenerife 16 years ago.

I've taken 'on board' the fact you use ceiling fans in the brain frying conditions, and we would do the same.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

During the hottest part of the summer when ceilings fans arn't quite enough we use pedestal fans as well. Still much cheaper and healthier than air con.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> During the hottest part of the summer when ceilings fans arn't quite enough we use pedestal fans as well. Still much cheaper and healthier than air con.


I like cheaper, and I like healthier :tea:


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Feb 7, 2012)

are you saying bar jobs would be hard to come by in cyprus, paphos area in particular?


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Feb 7, 2012)

anyone? if i went out in early spring you dont think i would be able to find a job in a bar in paphos?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

blue0eyes0 said:


> anyone? if i went out in early spring you dont think i would be able to find a job in a bar in paphos?


Yes you possibly would find a job but you have to remember that these jobs are very poorly paid as there are many Eastern Europeans who speak good english who are wiling to do these jobs for peanuts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

And this is really the problem in Western Europe. WE dont want to do the "dirtywork". the Eastern Europeand come and do them and then we complain over the immigrants. I see it everywhere


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> And this is really the problem in Western Europe. WE dont want to do the "dirtywork". the Eastern Europeand come and do them and then we complain over the immigrants. I see it everywhere


Easy answer make the dirty jobs that nobody wants to do better paid, and the well paid jobs that people want to do less well paid. SIMPLES!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have no problems with those who want to work. It is the spongers who are only interested in getting benefits I object to. Happily it isnt so easy for them get benefits in Cyprus as it is in the UK


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I have no problems with those who want to work. It is the spongers who are only interested in getting benefits I object to. Happily it isnt so easy for them get benefits in Cyprus as it is in the UK


So you want to say that Brits who dont want to work either, just live on benefits should be treated the same way?


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I have no problems with those who want to work. It is the spongers who are only interested in getting benefits I object to. Happily it isnt so easy for them get benefits in Cyprus as it is in the UK


Totally agree with you Veronica, but why is it easier to get into the UK without any visible means of support than it is to get into Cyprus, after all isn't it supposed to be one set of rules for all member states. By the way I think if the UK were to adopt the Cyprus system, the situation in the UK would'nt be half as bad.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> So you want to say that Brits who dont want to work either, just live on benefits should be treated the same way?


If they are fit to work they should be made to do work in the community such as doing old peoples gardens, cleaning grafitti off walls, clearing rubbish out of streams to stop flooding etc etc etc. no work, no money. Then they might get off their backsides and get proper jobs.


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If they are fit to work they should be made to do work in the community such as doing old peoples gardens, cleaning grafitti off walls, clearing rubbish out of streams to stop flooding etc etc etc. no work, no money. Then they might get off their backsides and get proper jobs.


I think we are getting close to a very fine line here Veronica. If you break the law you may be sentenced to community service, you will probably still be entitled to benefits. If you are unfortunate to be unemployed you should carry out community service until you get a job. It seems that we are putting the genuinely out of work into the same catergory as the criminal. What I do agree with is give them jobs in the community if there are jobs to be done, but pay them a proper wage based on the hours worked at the statutory minimum wage and make up the rest of their entitlement accordingly.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Trouble is there aren't that many "proper" jobs available and what is a "proper" job? 
I think you have to be very careful if you start taking benefits off people altogether, (as much as I agree a lot do not deserve them) as if they do not have money what will they do? possibly steal from the people that have legitimately worked hard and earned the money they have. Then what happens? we fund them and give them a free education in jail and they still end up better off. We had a programme on telly in UK last week about murderers and one actually came out and said, he had done well due to killing someone as he had been able to study and get qualifications, while getting free board and lodging!!!  You cannot believe how angry that makes me feel as my son was murdered and he, unfortunately did not get the chance to complete the education he would have liked.
I fully agree with you Veronica and think that to get their benefits, the" lazy scroungers" should be made to clean up the roads, parks, graffiti etc. and I am sure there is a way of distinguishing between the genuine unemployed who really want a job and the "others" 

Ok, rant over ha ha. eace:

Best Wishes.
Pam.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Feb 7, 2012)

the bar jobs advertised on the eures website all say a min of about 900 euros per month. that seems decent enough to me


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

900 Euros seems ok but have you proof that bars pay this much?


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Feb 7, 2012)

i dont have proof but like i said on the eures website which is like a european job centre website it states around 900 euros for bar work and 1000 plus for kitchen


----------

